# Training my new cockatiel



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello folks, my name's Alex and this is Krieger http://i.imgur.com/qtjNpzS.jpg?1
I got him last Wednesday, I estimate hes about 5 months old. Spent a few days just being near him talking and whistling and passing food to him though the bars, he seems calm and comfortable, and even doesn't really mind when i stick my arms into his cage to rearrange perches or anything. to me his body language is saying that he wants out, so I open his cage and let him climb out, but as soon as he gets on top of his cage he starts getting very scared and freaking out at everything, and eventually will take off and fly around the room, is it too soon to be letting him out? or should I be doing something differently with him to make him calmer?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Perhaps wait a little longer until he is comfortable being handled and learns to step up onto your finger and have scratches. My birds all wait to step onto my finger and I take them out of their cage rather than them coming out on their own. I find it sets back their training when they have these panicky episodes. I also like to get them out the first few times in a small room so if they panic they do not get too much speed up when flying and are less at risk of injury.


----------

